# Digitrax question re wireless



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I have a 5 x 16 layout in my basement with two main lines. That is all of the room I have.

I live in a small town with no access to railroading knowledge.

I started with a Digitrax DSS5AI, and all is well.

I thought it would be neat to have a walk around throttle, and at a train show, I purchased a Digitrax DT402 with a cord. It works fine and the price was favorable.

When I got home, I looked on the Internet, and it looks like Digitrax also makes a wireless model, which was not available at the show.

Did I make a mistake? I can see the advantage of being wireless. Should I take a loss and go wireless?

Bill


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I think it's totally up to what you want. Does the current wired one reach everywhere you need it to? Does it function properly? Would wireless make your life happier? I don't know about these things myself, but with wireless items I always wonder about radio waves from other sources messing with other wireless items, in other words, interference. Are you financially well off to take a hit on the wired one, and purchase another?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I know you can send the DT402 in to digitrax and they can upgrade it to wireless. Sorry, I
can't remember what the cost is but its probably cheaper than buying a wireless one. Seems like it was reasonable. Now, just getting a wireless throttle does not do the job.
You will also have to buy a receiver. It hooks in to your system. Seems like recievers are over 100 bucks. Not sure. And they need a power supply.. Hey, it never ends.


----------



## johnfl68 (Feb 1, 2015)

By wireless do you mean IR (like tv remote) or Radio (RF - does not require line of site from throttle to Universal Panel)?

Do you have a UP (Universal Panel) that is already equipped for wireless (IR or Radio)?

I was looking at the same thing, but found a better option (although I have not completed this task yet, but others have done similar).

Are you computer savvy?

You might look into the free software called JMRI. With the addition of a Raspberry PI computer (about $50 for computer case and power supply), and a DigiTrax PR3XTRA computer interface (about $80), along with keyboard, mouse, monitor, and wireless router (things you may already have around handy), you can add extra throttles to your existing system using any smartphone, or tablet you already own. You also get many other possible benefits of the JMRI software that may be of interest.

There is a throttle App for both iOS and Android phones.

JMRI site:
http://jmri.sourceforge.net/

WiThrottle for iOS (lite version for free, paid version with more options)
http://www.withrottle.com/WiThrottle/Home.html

Engine Driver for Android (free)
http://enginedriver.rrclubs.org/


Like I said, I just started looking into this, and I am now waiting for the newer Raspberry PI model 2 that just came out to be a little easier to get, as it has more memory and processing power.

With a DT402D Duplex Throttle going for about $200 and a UR92 Duplex Radio Tranceiver/IR Receiver going for about $135, JMRI may be cheaper and give you more possibilities.

John


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Try this link to digitrax. Looks like to upgrade your DT402 to IR wireless is $50 and to
upgrade to DT402 Duplex radio is $65.

https://www.digitrax.com/support/conversions/dt402/

Not too bad. Cheaper than buying new DT402D.


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks. It is unused. I will call the vendor and see if I can trade up.

Bill


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Bill

As John pointed out you would need a receiver for a
wireless hand held, so a simple upgrade to wireless,
by itself, wouldn't work.

Don


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

I called the retailer, and they kindly allowed me to return my corded unit to upgrade for a wireless. They knew exactly what I needed including the receiver.

I live in a small town with no big shops nearby for advice, so I am a happy camper.

Bill


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Have you seen what your neighbor in Kerrville has built?


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Jerry,

Funny that you should ask.

He gave me a tour last Sunday.

I still pinch myself to make sure that I am still alive and on earth.

Bill


----------



## Mister Bill (Jan 30, 2014)

Spring Creek Model Trains is a great place to do business.

I returned my corded model, and they set me up with everything I needed to go wireless.

It is up and working.

Bill


----------

